# Ipod touch 32 GB 4th Gen @16.5k



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it a good deal ?

What other options do I have ? Considering that I will be trading my soul to Apple.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 17, 2011)

It is available on eBay for a lot lesser. Around 13.5k-14k.
If you want another MP3 player, get Cowon J3, if you are looking for only SQ. iPod is no match for J3. I had Touch 4G once, Nano 3G, and Sony A844, but none can be compared to Cowon J3. It is awesome.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

Care to provide a link, I am a bit skeptical buying from ebay


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

That price is very good for a OFFLINE buy 

According to me its always good if you can buy a Apple Product at a "Real" shop rather than online 

Here is a Rs.14.8k ebay like- 
NEW APPLE IPOD TOUCH 32 GB WITH CAMERA 4TH GENERATION | eBay


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought one IPod 4G 32GB from eBay for Rs. 13,750 in May. And it was a genuine product. You can always check the feedback rating for any seller to confirm that he is selling original items.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 17, 2011)

@faun : Why are you buying iPod Touch 4G now when 5G "may" come out just about in a month or so?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 17, 2011)

Next gen ipod coming sept/oct? Are you sure you wanna buy now. I know they are not improving the music part much but then who knows what they will do


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah the only real "option" for an ipod touch is a next gen ipod touch. I wish the 4th gens came in 8GB versions tho.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 17, 2011)

Anorion said:


> yeah the only real "option" for an ipod touch is a next gen ipod touch. I wish the 4th gens came in 8GB versions tho.



4G is available in 8GB version also. But not worth the money IMO.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> @faun : Why are you buying iPod Touch 4G now when 5G "may" come out just about in a month or so?



Will it be priced @16k ?

I am looking for a PMP with good storage.

How is iPod classic 160GB ?


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 17, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Will it be priced @16k ?


It will be priced mostly 20k(32GB), the same price at which the current iPod Touch 4G costs in official Apple stores.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> How is iPod classic 160GB ?


With iPod classic you won't get access to the huge iOS App store.
As aniket said if you are more in music then you can have a look at Cowon alternatives.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

^^Guess I better wait then. Not liking anything from Cowon.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 17, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Guess I better wait then. Not liking anything from Cowon.



Well, you should read any audiophile forum, and read the reviews of any Cowon player. Anybody looking for the best audio experience in the consumer range is always suggested Cowon PMPs. The Cowon J3 has a cult following, and is regarded as one of the best audio player out there.


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Cowon is yet to release a true successor to the J3. I am waiting for that. 

@ Faun, do you really want access to the app store and to play games, use apps on the iPod? If you think you can do without that, a lot of people on head-fi.org have said that the latest iPod Classic has pretty good SQ.

Also why aren't you liking anything from Cowon? I mean I didn't get that. Looks wise? Or did you audition a Cowon and did not like it?

Cowon J3 can play a vast array of file formats, something the iPod Touch can't.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 22, 2011)

16k at this moment is no brainer deal. I got my own iPT4 64GB for 17.7k from USA last October. Ask to buy one for you too if anybody is coming from USA that will be best possible deal and you can get your iPT 32GB for 14k+ or if you can wait then wait for 15days may be Apple is coming up with 5th gen iPod Touches with 3G data facility.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wait for Apple's new one mate,


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 22, 2011)

A friend got me the Cowon J3 16GB model from Korea for 8.7k only, and I am simply amazed by it. Coupled with my Klipsch X10i, it is audio nirvana.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

For Music quality there is no match for Cowon J3 . I agree to that .

Add games , Apps and you have Ipod as a better product !


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 22, 2011)

If someone is satisfied with the Audio Quality of iPod Touch, then it is no problem. I was not, so I sold it after using it for 2 weeks to get the J3. Even my Sony A844 sounds better than the iPod. I have been bestowed with pretty good ears, and I can make out small differences between different music outputs. Right now, I own an iPod Nano 3g, Sony Walkman A844 and Cowon J3 mp3 players. And Brainwavz M3, Klipsch S4, Sennheiser CX300II, Sennheiser HD 437, Sennheiser HD 448 and Klipsch X10i earphones and headphones. And Fiio E5 and Fiio E7 Amps. But if you are not that much into the SQ, then you should get the iPod.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

@Faun: u will get ipod 4G 32GB in a lot lesser price than 16k


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2011)

Currently on hold as got myself xonar stx. I'd rather go for clip+ than J3.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 8, 2011)

are there any games like angry birds on D3 or J3 available as free? Need some best and simple casual games...where and how can I get them?



Zangetsu said:


> @Faun: u will get ipod 4G 32GB in a lot lesser price than 16k



Pls confirm the best price...the best on ebay is @ 16k


----------

